# Do It Yourself Divorce Help Needed!!!



## kk2008 (Jun 6, 2009)

Can any one help me? I am a low income person that needs to get a divorce and the sooner the better. I called my local courthouse and the lady said she cant tell me what i need to do this but said it can be done. Ihave downloaded some forms but need to know what all forms must i have for the state of alabama and where do i find them for free or extremely cheap? Can anyone help PLEASE!

Uncontested, NO children or property, simply want to get the heck away from him!


----------



## Baobab (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm using quickiedivorce.com but it's a UK site - maybe they have US counterpart??


----------

